# Shappell 3000 S or DX?



## cunnibra (Aug 29, 2006)

I am looking to pick up a shanty this year. I am mainly looking at the Shappell 3000 models. I like that they are made in Michigan and they seem to be the perfect size for my needs. How much difference will I notice if I buy the DX versus the S model? Is it a lot quieter and warmer with the DX? Is the S easily burned by a Mr. Heater? Also, has anyone ever actually used this for a deer blind as they advertise? I looked today and saw the S locally for $199 and the cheapest DX was $279 so I'm wondering if it's worth the extra $80. Thanks guys.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally i own both and they are indentical, except the dx is a bit warmer for ice fishing. Both (or any shanty) will burn easy if you get it to close to a heater. Not good for deer hunting as you only can shoot out either end of the shanty

They last forever (10 years or more ) if you take care of them and keep the mice out

If the material gets ripped, you can order a new skin for it and replace the shell instead of the whole shanty

Great customer service as well , helpful and made in Michigan!


----------



## cunnibra (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if it is new this year or not, but the S has 4 removable windows and the DX has 6 removable windows. So basically with the DX you could shoot in any direction and with the S you could shoot front and back. I'm not sure how usable this would be for a hunting blind, but I'm in justification mode you know...  And anything has to be better than sitting in a snow bank freezing my anus off like I did during muzzle this year.


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

i was going to by the s when i got mine for the cheapness, but after looking at them both i went with the dx 3000. its alot warmer and the material will take more than the s model. i have a friend that has the s and i know i did the right thing. if you have the extra 80 to drop on it, get the dx, you'll be alot happier with it, espeacially when its colder than snot out side. and if its sunny out, the dx retains and absorbs the heat from the sun, where the s doesnt as well


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

I also have both. The dx sweats less so you stay drier during takedown. Plus it's warmer as stated before, and darker for sight fishing.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

DX hands down i bought one last season.. in love with it .. couldnt ask for a better shanty for the price


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

The Dx is much nicer then the S, but both work well and do there jobs!!! The new Dx comes with windows on the doors also!!The windows are removable so u can use it for a hunting blind.I have the blue cover so i wont be using it for hunting.They do make a camo cover with is really cool.Great customer service and MICHIGAN MADE!!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Their hub shelters are made in CHINA....the cabins are made here. 
The DX is a warmer hut - BUT the polyester fabric will rot if it's put away 'sweat' (damp) enough times....
The S does not have this problem , as it's a poly-tarp and I have a 15 yr. old Viking I wore the zippers out on , but the poly-tarp is still great.
Spot-on with the "sweat" statement on the "S"...
They will RAIN inside (poly-tarp) when the temp is low and you run heat inside!:lol:

I have an S3000 I've used the past 2 seasons & can't say anything bad about it , *EXCEPT* it's only 47" F/B and my Viking V400 was 60" front to back ....:rant:
(impossible to fish 36"-48" rods in)
I'm selling it and trying a bigger pop up hub shack this year!

G'Luck on your choice!!
 Robert


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> _EXCEPT_[/B] it's only 47" F/B and my Viking V400 was 60" front to back ....:rant:
> (impossible to fish 36"-48" rods in)
> I'm selling it and trying a bigger pop up hub shack this year!
> 
> ...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

MTP~
What am I fishing for??
FISH Man !!!
:lol:
I _had_ a 4' rod I used to use for perch & pannies ( gave it away some years ago) but I just built a 47"er and I have a 44"er just about completed also I'll be using for walleye.
My Berkley Northern Lites 40" MH Game Fish rod is close to 20 yrs. old and it's a long time fav. for whackin' old marble eyes.










:evilsmile

I'm just spoiled with having my old Viking V400 - I can't even fish a 36" Ice Blues in there without having the rod butt against the back wall , just not comfortable.... I have several 18" rods I'll be selling at Stein's swap this FEB. and maybe a few 24"ers too.
Most of my rods are 30" and while you can fish them OK in the 3000 - I _used to_ fish two 30" rods off a 5 or 6 Gal. bucket in front of me (in the Viking) , no can do in the Shappell.:rant:
It's a good shack for most - but once you've had a 60"' X 72" floor plan - it's tough to take away (47" X 70") & adjust to it. 
The new KillZone pop-up shack is 72" X 72 " and 92" between hubs--- I am looking forward to _using_ that mug!:evilsmile









FWIW , the Wife & I have threatened for years to bring our 10' steelie rods out for perch ! LOL!!


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I just never liked the longer rods for ice fishing , you end up playing the up and down game all day . Hook 1 , get down and pull the transducer , unhook fish ,rebait, sit back down , etc. 

Do you keep the rods in a bucket or a rod holder? A few walleye rods i have are a fast action with a medium back topped with 10lb fireline that are only 26" and a 30" ...but i'm fishing in the open most of the time doing the run and gun thingy

I guess sitting that far from the hole will keep you from dropping the bottle of grandpa's gravy or a cell phone down the hole:lol:

So the Killzone you have above is about the size of the s or dx 4000?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> The new KillZone pop-up shack is 72" X 72 " and 92" between hubs


 (84" H. in the middle)
http://www.killzonehunting.com/killzone-featured/killzone-igloo-xl-ice-fishing-shelter.html

The 4000 is a big'n....58" X92" .

I drill a separate hole for my XDCR.... 2 on each side of the shack & one in the middle (would be under the floor hinge center on a 3000) so I don't have to pHarT with it - I like to run -N- gun for eyes also - _*sometimes*_ I leave the sonar at the base...
In a run -N- gun situation , I'm usually on my knees or on a 6GAL bucket - my XDCR arm is solid 3/4" articulating HDPE - so I just grab the handle of the LMS332c & move it if I think I need to clear the (single) hole...Usually I drill pairs (so I can run a dead stick or the Sonar)...









:evilsmile


----------

